# Forum Software Update



## HMF (Oct 14, 2017)

In order to rectify a few problems the forum has been having, and to allow for future progress, I have updated the software to Xenforo 2.0 Beta 6. 
Only addons that work with this software will function.  Thus, some functionality will be lost, albeit hopefully temporarily.  As replacement 2.0 compatible addons become available, I will install them. Please be patient! Thanks!


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 14, 2017)

Loggen on about an hour ago and thought WTH (heck)? Looks like more options/features. What can you tell me about the "jump to new" and "watch" tabs. Perhaps they have always been there and never noticed them until the new background color change.
I also noticed our avatar no longer shows our location. This was handy for answering many questions (IMO).


----------



## HMF (Oct 14, 2017)

As the addons become 2.0 compatible, I will buy and install them. I am as new to the new version as you are. Feel free to look around.


----------



## .LMS. (Oct 14, 2017)

You'll probably get complaints about the changes, but let me be the first to thank you for the work you put into this site.  It's a thankless job - hardly anyone says anything positive when it works, but when it doesn't, look out....    It's the first site I go to when I open my browser!


----------



## kvt (Oct 14, 2017)

Trying to post a


----------



## HMF (Oct 14, 2017)

I love making this place better. That's what I do. Just please be a little patient until I stabilize things.


----------



## Mark_f (Oct 14, 2017)

Nels,
I think the new layout is awesome, better than the old in many ways. Yes, there will be some glitches along the way, but we just need to be patient. If everyone takes a little time to look around they will catch on quickly. Thank you for your tireless efforts to make this place better.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks great,but I still can't log out even if I click on my name. please advise.


----------



## David S (Oct 14, 2017)

Click on your name / avatar top right.  A box opens.  Down at the bottom >  Log Out.  It worked for me.

David


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 14, 2017)

I don't get that. Don't know why I don't see the log out box.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 14, 2017)

Nels, 
Sorry if my post came across as a complaint, it was not at all ment to be such. I was merely indicating a aviators location is helpful for regional questions for those who wish to share where they live. Your efforts are always appreciated sir. 
Sincerely, Paco


----------



## David S (Oct 14, 2017)

Just noticed that the country / state flags are missing as well.

David


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 14, 2017)

Like the new look! Site seems faster as well.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi
Good job


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks Nels, truly appreciate your efforts and the culture of this board. 

BTW, the photo posting is still flawless.  I just added a couple and it is as "eazy peezy" as before.   Photos are critical to our stories and queries.

EDIT: I also edited a post from yesterday as the OP.   It worked well and let me change the title a bit.   Obviously, I am using it on this edit as well and what you see is what you get.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 14, 2017)

Looking pretty good to me! Also I agree that it seems faster. The people on the backside of this forum do not get the recognition they should, So I would like to say Thank you to all of you guys!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 14, 2017)

I totally agree with you.Just still can't  get it to log out. Maybe I am a bit slow or something.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 14, 2017)

I FINALLY  got it. Went to the little bell icon at th top and got my account. 

Nels,great job and thanks for your dedication to the forum.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 14, 2017)

Can you post pictures from your phone gallery  by using the paperclip icon below marked attach files?


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 14, 2017)

I guess cause we're old and hate change we get flabbergasted and flusterated. But thanks Nells . This site gives me a place to visit off an on all day I mean 24 hr day too.


----------



## kvt (Oct 14, 2017)

do not mind changes,   but for some reason I had problems posting replies using IE.   just switched over to FireFox and have been able to do some but some are now saying that they are not visable to everyone and are waiting moderator approval.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 14, 2017)

kvt said:


> do not mind changes,   but for some reason I had problems posting replies using IE.   just switched over to FireFox and have been able to do some but some are now saying that they are not visable to everyone and are waiting moderator approval.



The hiccup about waiting moderator approval is not new with this update, I had this in the previous version, as did others.  I recall a moderator post stating they did not know why this happens.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 14, 2017)

I like the larger avatars!


----------



## Superburban (Oct 14, 2017)

As a modeartor on two truck/4x4 sites, I understand a lot of the time and effort involved in keeping things running. 

Nels,

Thanks for all you have done to make this place what it is. 

As a disabled Vet, with a small fixed income, I can't help financially, I appreciate that this is a site without a paid membership. If there is anything I can do time wise, I would love to help.

George


----------



## HMF (Oct 14, 2017)

In a short while, all the coders will have the addon versions for 2.0. I know we miss the functionality, but please try to be patient. I will install the new versions as soon as I can buy them. This is a MAJOR upgrade (2.0) that only happens every few years.


----------



## ttabbal (Oct 14, 2017)

So far, the mobile web version is working pretty well. I do miss Tapatalk though. No rush, but if it can be done, I'd appreciate it. Thanks for keeping the board running!


----------

